# Crossmember 69 gto



## Timbo (Dec 25, 2014)

I have a stock all original 69 gto with a 400 automatic trans . I replaced the trs with a Muncie 4 speed standard trans .
Changed the mount ( same height ). Moved the stock crossmember forward as required and when set into place have lost the clearance in the floor tunnel. Where the front universal is now the clearance is a quarter of an inch .
Any ideas what to do about this . 

Tim


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Tim, is it possible the cross member is on up side down? Matt


----------



## klem (Nov 25, 2015)

my 68 4 speed the crossmember is below frame


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forums!! :cheers
I'll move this thread to where more people will see it.


----------

